# Barbs and Bettas



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all, I was just wonderin' if there are certain kinds of barbs that'll live well w/ a Betta (in a community tank that's gonna be planted, if this is useful)

If they're preferred water conditions differ greatly, then I wont consider Barbs. But if the problem is just fin-nipping, then there is a solution to that right?

Maybe there are certain ways or techniques, set-up, etc. for barbs and a betta to get along well in the same tank?

Please , I want atleast one species added to my already planned 20 gallon tank.

Bonus question: What do barbs eat?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Barbs, usually tigers or greens, are most available. They are very active, and need to be in a school. They should be good with standard tropical flakes, and would enjoy frozen or freeze dried foods, too. If I remember rightly, cherry barbs are smaller and less aggressive. If you do get a school of barbs, keep a close eye on your betta to be sure he's not getting shredded, since a school doesn't always keep barbs occupied with each other.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Do not try any kind of tiger barb whatsoever with a betta. It's just not worth the risk - they are far too nippy.
Good barbs can include ruby, cherry and chilli. Cherry are my favourites. In a school of 6 or more, you shouldn't have nippy problems. They are an Asian species and will do just fine in the same conditions as your betta. They will enjoy community pellets but will also eat your betta pellets (they can't have just those, though, as they are omnivores). 

As long as you have a large school and enough planting, cherries and a betta would be just fine.


----------



## LucasTheFisher (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmm, so they are schooling fish huh? 

I really wanted an addition to my planned community tank but I guess barbs won't do. I would really love to get one of them, but as you guys said, they are schooling fish. I think my tank does not have anymore sufficient space for another school. (I already planned a Neon tetra school).

Oh well, maybe I'll get Barbs in my sooner tanks. Thanks, BTW.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Tiger barbs and rosey barbs and pretty much every barb out there are aggressive, fast, fin nippers. Cherry, like mentioned.. not so bad. I love barbs, used to keep all kinds of them but they are pains  Fun.. but pains and not well with the slower, calmer fish with big flashy fins.
They are definitely ones to have in another tank though!


----------

